# Fat tire trike. The Ultimate tandem trike.



## Fattiretrike (Jan 15, 2016)

This, fat tire trike beach cruiser, is a screaming, fat tire tandem, with a 3000 watt front wheel drive and a 72 volt lithium battery. Talk about. Fat tire beach cruiser, this tandem trike has a dually rear with 26 x 5.05 vee 2xl tires. Custom paint. Ready for the beach, snow or just out right cruising. With out pedaling it holds a steady cruising speed in excess of 30 mph.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

That is the worst thing I have ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Fattiretrike (Jan 15, 2016)

*ouch*



Lars_D said:


> That is the worst thing I have ever seen. Ever.


Watch how fast it makes money. Living large!!


----------



## Fattiretrike (Jan 15, 2016)

A damn good Lawyer but poor taste in others work. Oh yeah that's Anchorage for ya!


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Going beyond the waste of 5 perfectly good fatbike wheels; what are the smiley-face thingies on the LH bars?

Where exactly is this THING going to be driven?

I suspect that 3000W up front will quickly dig a hole in soft beach sand. You really should distribute some of that power to the rear end IMHO.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

So much fail in so little space.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

PAS sensor? I'm not seeing any throttle.

Or all show and no go?


----------



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

Great. Some ******* blasting along the beach at 30mph with this thing is going to cause a "no bikes" rule for the rest of us.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

See he has moved on from spamming the fat bike forum.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Lars_D said:


> That is the worst thing I have ever seen. Ever.


Oh and agree 100%


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought this was about the dumbest "bike" I'd ever seen, but it seems there's a new king.

Rungu Electric Juggernaut - All Purpose Utility Vehicle - Rungu


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Harryman said:


> I thought this was about the dumbest "bike" I'd ever seen, but it seems there's a new king.
> 
> Rungu Electric Juggernaut - All Purpose Utility Vehicle - Rungu


That reaches new levels of hideous.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, there's something you don't see every day.

And that's probably a good thing.


----------



## yellow_sub (Jun 20, 2016)

...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

yellow_sub said:


> how dare this guy post his fat wheeled trike in the fat bike section!
> 
> .


Well at least you hit something on the head. You seeing a difference


----------

